# Making an incubator



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Is ther anything else except a polystyrene box that can be made into an incubator?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

a fridge :whistling2:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

ye i heard converting a small fridge or even a normal size one could be turned into a good incubator. but theres also things like, drinks coolers etc. basically anythng thats box-like, you dont need, and you can put water in. .... ofcourse there will be exceptions lol

Ian


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

If you have a spare aquarium.
Put a couple bricks in there to sit your box of eggs on. Fill the water up to the bottom of said box. Use a small aquatic heater. Obviously adjust the temps to your needs.
But to be honest a polybox works best


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

a fridge is a good method and is practically the only way with some species to brumate them like mountain kingsnakes cos they wont produce viable offspring if not at 5-7 degrees celsius.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Making an Incubator


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Posted this yesterday but this is the fridge that i did a little while ago and although i had most of the stuff to do it from scratch would cost around £100 ish.I cut a veiwing section in the front door but it would work just as well leaving the main door intact.










It can hold 4 medium conticos or 8smaller tubs which we bought in Morrisons for 99p each

The other way is to convert an old bottle fridge but the cost with tubs is around £300.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Robbie said:


> If you have a spare aquarium.
> Put a couple bricks in there to sit your box of eggs on. Fill the water up to the bottom of said box. Use a small aquatic heater. Obviously adjust the temps to your needs.
> But to be honest a polybox works best


A 2ft aquarium was my first incubator, i had 100% success.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

might not be pretty, but i converted a portion of our cupboard. I used a fan, and 16 metres of heat cable. holds a steady temperature as well, and already got my first clutch hatched  Just waiting on the other two, and more eggs to be laid and they're all going in there!


----------

